# Have You Used A Taper Attachment?



## eeler1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I had one for years, very protective of it, couldn't see life without it.  But....... Never once used it.  Admit it, we all lust after the taper attachment, we all want to have it on our machine, the queen of lathe accessories,  but really, how many have used one, and how often does it get used?

I sold mine.  Now feel sad that I did.  Incomplete.  Is the taper attachment just an object of desire, or a useful accessory?  Why does it have such status when so rarely used?


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep, use it less than 1/year.  But its the only thing that works for some jobs. I've got lots of tooling in the same category: sine plate, index head, right angle mill head, others. My shop would not be complete without them.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jun 7, 2015)

When you need to turn some taper dowels or cut a pipe thread, match a tapered fit............
Some people never use em and others work em hard.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jun 7, 2015)

A taper attachment came with my South Bend 10K. After trying it I took it off and it's still sitting on a shelf 10 years later.
We have 5 lathes at the local community college with a TA and none have ever been used either. We show the students how they function so they have an idea of how they work but there is no project that requires their use.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jun 7, 2015)

I used one in high school shop class, and used one in the working world from time to time. Sadly, I do not yet have one for my lathe, but I have a couple of components and need to make the rest so that I can start on a project that does require a taper attachment.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 7, 2015)

I would take a hydraulic tracer over a T-A. 



But then again I have neither, nor have used either. 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 8, 2015)

I guess that all depends on your needs. One of my lathes has one, and I wish all 3 did. I use mine regularly, as there is no other way to cut an API tool joint on a manual machine. If I didn't make that type of part, I probably would just want one for general purposes. But I would want one.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 8, 2015)

My Clausing lathe came with one on it. And it’s designed with a special cross feed screw that is keyed for the TA. That keyed featured added back lash to the cross feed. So if the feed nut/screw has wear and then add the slop from the keyway, you get a lot of black lash. I took it all out and made the lathe stock. Don’t miss it, I use the compound. If I really had to, I could put it all back on. But, it’s been about 30 years now and don’t see it happening any time soon…Dave.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I've had one for my last two lathes and never used either.  Any taper I have to turn (namely on muzzle brakes) I can do using the compound.  But if I ever need a long taper, I have the TA.


----------



## brasssmanget (Jun 8, 2015)

I've turned down a couple of barrels and taken the "steps" out of the military 8MM bbls I had for rebuilds, but other than that it's mostly just there......


----------



## Andre (Jun 8, 2015)

I can remember using it once or twice this year, but mostly I just use the compound. Sadly when using the compound you can't use power feed or cut threads. 

Mine is not removable, just one bolt to tighten and it's up and running. Real convenient.


----------



## f350ca (Jun 8, 2015)

Both my lathes have one. I don't use them a lot but they do get used and are a lot more accurate than trying to use the compound.

Greg


----------



## eeler1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sounds like if you need them they're more than handy.  For me, just not sure why I miss mine even though I never used it.   I guess in case a project came along that needed one.  Should have come up with such a project


----------



## benmychree (Jun 9, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> Sounds like if you need them they're more than handy.  For me, just not sure why I miss mine even though I never used it.   I guess in case a project came along that needed one.  Should have come up with such a project


I have had taper attachments on nearly all my lathes, all except the 9" SB from the 1920s a 16" American, two 19" Regals, and a 30" American, and have used them all frequently; above I read a comment about one, that had lots of backlash; this is called the telescoping type.  Wear aside, this is the best type, especially for cutting taper threads, as the cross feed may be pulled out at the end of the thread without unlocking anything.  Having said that, the best thing about any taper attachment is that it's weight tends to hold down the rear of the saddle onto the bed ways, countering tool pressure that tends to lift it when taking heavier cuts.


----------



## rdhem2 (Jun 9, 2015)

WHAT?!  None of you guys turn model cannons?  OK, I admit it's the only time I ever used one as neither of my lathes has one either.  It is such a pain to try and make a long smooth true taper if the taper is longer than the stroke of the compound.  Fortunately that does not happen often but it has happened more than once.  Second, a hand feed finish is rarely as nice as a gear fed finish.
Keep the _*SWARF*_ a fly'en,


----------



## Frank Ford (Jun 9, 2015)

rdhem2 said:


> WHAT?!  None of you guys turn model cannons?



Nope, never.  

Tapered handles, sure.

And, no, you CAN'T have my taper attachment. . .


----------



## ortho (Jun 9, 2015)

Making morse tapers?


----------



## Dr. Duzlittler (Jun 9, 2015)

rdhem2 said:


> WHAT?!  None of you guys turn model cannons?  OK, I admit it's the only time I ever used one as neither of my lathes has one either.  It is such a pain to try and make a long smooth true taper if the taper is longer than the stroke of the compound.  Fortunately that does not happen often but it has happened more than once.  Second, a hand feed finish is rarely as nice as a gear fed finish.
> Keep the _*SWARF*_ a fly'en,


Turning something as long as a cannon, you can always off-set your tailstock and turn between centers.


----------



## jererp (Jun 9, 2015)

I built a taper attachment  for my lathe just so I could make a milling arbor with a B&S#9 taper for my Burke mill. That was about a year ago, and it worked fine, but I haven't used it since. I still have plans to make another arbor for smaller mounting diameter cutters....someday.


----------



## Danb (Jun 10, 2015)

My bench top didn't come with one but I made one--took 2 tries but it works. Made three MT's with it and they work fine.  I live in the boonies so when I need pipe fittings, I usually make them.  Beats driving 20 mi to try and find something they might not have.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 10, 2015)

My Clausing 5418 doesn't have a TA, my Rockwell 10" has a telescoping taper attachment.  I prefer using the Clausing over the Rockwell in general.  I collect Erector sets and occasionally make reproduction wooden handled shift knobs for sets.  Looks like a 7/8" long baseball bat made from a 5/16" dowel.  Pretty much the only thing I use the Rockwell lathe for, really nice to set the 3 degree angle and turn away.  It's a lot easier for me to turn the longitudinal feed wheel on the Rockwell than the compound handle on the Clausing.

Not a "gotta have" accessory but sure is nice if you need one!  I plan on making one for my Clausing at some point.  Probably won't use it much, but it's another excuse to head to my shop.


----------



## Idaho Jim (Jun 10, 2015)

Used to make a lot of food processing equipment. Crowned a bunch of conveyor head rolls on the ol' LeBlond with TA. Those sorts of jobs have tapered off...


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2015)

I guess scence I make boat shafts every day couldn't be with out one.


----------



## burgermeister (Jun 10, 2015)

I use mine semi-frequently.  My mill has a 2MT spindle, so it's easy to make something that fits.  Also accessories for the lathe tailstock (2MT again).  I made a little micrometer attachment for the taper jig, so I can just dial in the taper & cut it without any fiddling.


----------



## Sandia (Jun 11, 2015)

When I purchased my Acer E-Lathe, I ordered the taper attachment. Have used it one time in two years. Yesterday I decided to remove it, clean it up and store it.


----------



## rbjscott (Jun 14, 2015)

Taper attachment in a home shop--not so much. In a general shop won't leave home with out one. Taper fits on couplings and shafts. It all depends on the work you do. A taper attachment- when you need one, you need one.


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes
I use a few times and I had since 1972 new
I had on 4 lathes

Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 14, 2015)

Bob, maybe you should let me store your Acer TA on my lathe. I'd keep the rust off it. 

Wouldn't have to cut all my tool joints on the old Monarch that way.


----------



## Sandia (Jun 15, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> Bob, maybe you should let me store your Acer TA on my lathe. I'd keep the rust off it.
> 
> Wouldn't have to cut all my tool joints on the old Monarch that way.



Tony, I doubt if the TA on my 14X40 would fit on your Acer. Ha Ha.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 15, 2015)

I imagine you're right. Mine is a Dynamic 17 x 60. I am thinking that they changed the casting significantly between the 14 and the 17" series.  I'm still kicking myself for not ordering it with a TA. Was watching the budget a little too closely at the time. Paid cash for it rather than taking financing, so pennies counted.


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 22, 2015)

Have one on my Sheldon EXL  and couldn't live without it. Yes it adds a certain amount of backlash when not in use, but a quick snugging of a few gib screws and it just like new. Cut many MT tapers and even straightened out a poorly cut L00 taper  on and import backing plate.  Couldn't live without it and next machine will definitely have one. 
Jay


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 23, 2015)

I couldn't afford to buy one so I just made my own out of 1/2" Aluminum and some Delrin. Used it to make some mandrels and MT centers.
Takes about 10 Minutes to connect and works good.


----------



## Bill C. (Jun 24, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> I couldn't afford to buy one so I just made my own out of 1/2" Aluminum and some Delrin. Used it to make some mandrels and MT centers.
> Takes about 10 Minutes to connect and works good.
> View attachment 106157
> 
> ...




Nice, clean design.  Where did you find the scale?


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 24, 2015)

Found it on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ORIGINA...154?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56748ba49a


----------



## Canuck75 (Jun 29, 2015)

I have a 10" SB toolroom lathe which has the taper attachment as standard. I have used it for pipe threads (neat) and recently for putting a taper on extension spindles for my TPG. Generaly speaking they are very easy to set and are always ready to lock up and quickly do a taper operation within other operations while leaving your compound rest free for threading etc. Another huge bonus is being able to use the power feed and you are not limited be the travel of the compound rest. Too many advantages not to keep it.

Canuck75


----------



## BobSchu (Jun 29, 2015)

Well it seems a shame so many have put your TA units out to pasture. If you need a good home for it and it would fit or could be adapted to my Sheldon lathe, let me know. I could use one for doing a couple rifle barrels and making a couple 5MT adaptors. Maybe you could loan it to me for an "extended" period? 

Bob


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 2, 2015)

I purchased a TA with the lathe in 2001. Usually use it 1-3 time per year. The first time I went to use it, I found the back splash required modification. I ended up plasma cutting one side of of a 2" x 3" rectangular tubing to create a three sided pocket for the TA bracket that mounts to the back of the cross slide.  It works well, but something I don't use often.


----------



## WalterC (Jul 4, 2015)

eeler1 said:


> I had one for years, very protective of it, couldn't see life without it.  But....... Never once used it.  Admit it, we all lust after the taper attachment, we all want to have it on our machine, the queen of lathe accessories,  but really, how many have used one, and how often does it get used?
> 
> I sold mine.  Now feel sad that I did.  Incomplete.  Is the taper attachment just an object of desire, or a useful accessory?  Why does it have such status when so rarely used?




 I have shelves and tool chests full of tools I may or may not ever use again, but they were there when I needed them and somehow I just can't let them go. Perhaps it's a status symbol- perhaps just respect.


----------

